# مبارك الاتي باسم الرب



## الياس دكور (21 يناير 2007)

مبارك الاتي باسم الرب ، مبارك مخلصنا ربنا يسوع المسيح . لقد ولد بمذمذ كالغريب . وهناك سجدوا له الجموع  ، في بيت لحم اليهودية ولد مخلص لكل الناس والامم ، احب الناس كل الناس ولم يفرق احد عن الاخر . الرب يسوع علم بمجيئه قبل ما حبلت به العذراء  وعرف انه سيعذب على الصليب لكي يخلصوا ابناء البشر من الخطية اي الهلاك . 

الرب يسوع عمل وجال بالارض وحتى بعد موته و  قيامته  ما زال يجول وبقرع الابواب طوبا لمن سيفتح له ويدعوه للعشاء  ، طوبا لمن يسمع صوته وينال منه الغفران والشفاء،طوبا للخاطيء الذي قال اذكرني يارب عند مجيئك . نعم ولد لنا مخلص  اسمه عجيبآ شهيرآ ابآ ابديآ رئيسآ للسلام .
طوبى  لمن يعرفه وينضم لخرافه  طوبى لخدامه وللمبشرين باسم الرب ويقول قدوس وممجد  اسم الرب فوق كل الاسماء .
اب حنون رحوم محب وليس نهاية لمحبته . شكرآ لك يا يسوع من اجل محبتك.


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا ىيساعدك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2007)

علشان كل الكلام الجميل ده يجب ان نكون مستعدين ربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------

